# Dashes



## sawyeric1

I get why it's "ככה-ככה", probably because the English equivalent "so-so" also has a dash. But I'm wondering about words like כל(-)כך "so"  and אחר(-)כך "afterwards". Maybe it doesn't matter whether the dashes are there or not. Or maybe there are general rules or patterns for when it's preferable to use them, or what's preferred varies for each word. 

Appreciate any help


----------



## Drink

I just want to clarify that it's not _because_ of the English equivalent that Hebrew may have a dash in ככה-ככה.


----------



## sawyeric1

Yeah, good point. I just meant that that's why it seems to make more sense to me - why I get it.


----------



## sawyeric1

Actually, I should have said "hyphens" ...


----------



## sawyeric1

Also, what about for names of places that are two words - like New York " ניו(-)יורק" - what is the preferred form?


----------



## shalom00

I have never seen New York hypenated in modern Hebrew.
Maybe in Yiddish.


----------



## sawyeric1

אלף(-)בית?


----------



## amikama

Hyphens are optional in Hebrew. Feel free to either use them or omit them. 
ניו-יורק and ניו יורק both are totally fine.
אלף-בית and אלף בית both are totally fine.

And the same for all similar expressions: 
אי-אפשר / אי אפשר
כל-כך / כל כך
נעל-בית / נעל בית
etc. etc.

There is no clear preference to either variant, as far as I can tell.


----------



## sawyeric1

Even for construct phrases? My grammar book conspicuously lists some grammar terms with hyphens - מלת-יחס, תואר-פועל, שם-פועל ,שם-עצם ...


----------



## amikama

sawyeric1 said:


> My grammar book conspicuously lists some grammar terms with hyphens - מלת-יחס, תואר-פועל, שם-פועל ,שם-עצם ...


Your grammar book chose to hyphenate them. It could also choose not to hyphenate them: שם פועל, תואר פועל, מילת יחס, שם עצם... and that's would be fine as well.


----------



## sawyeric1

Dumb grammar books - gotta skim through all the unnecessary pedantic emphases. That's why WordReference is useful for asking great questions


----------

